# Best climbing spikes?



## WolverineMarine (Apr 19, 2008)

I just wanted to throw out the question of the best climbing spikes and/or accessories to also buy when I get them. I'm just starting out, and I'm willing to pay the extra money for quality stuff. I may also be using these for climbing utility poles as another consideration.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 19, 2008)

I use buckingham spurs and now thanks to a fellow AS member steel cushion wraps. They are very confortable. Try to stay away from L or T pads. They suck IMO. The cadilac pads are supposed to be wicked awesome. I dont know as i have not used them. Do a search for pads and climbing spikes you should find all the info you need there. Wesspur is a great place to get gear from as well


----------



## sharkfin12us (Apr 19, 2008)

*Spikes*



WolverineMarine said:


> I just wanted to throw out the question of the best climbing spikes and/or accessories to also buy when I get them. I'm just starting out, and I'm willing to pay the extra money for quality stuff. I may also be using these for climbing utility poles as another consideration.



I have WOLF CLAW SPIKES are expensive but are comfortable all the way around.

http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?PageNo=4&SKW=KW104&catID=33


----------



## treemandan (Apr 19, 2008)

sharkfin12us said:


> I have WOLF CLAW SPIKES are expensive but are comfortable all the way around.
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?PageNo=4&SKW=KW104&catID=33



Are those the ones from Northern?


----------



## WolverineMarine (Apr 20, 2008)

I saw em in baileys..380 bucks..


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Buc titanium*

with velcro wraps.


----------



## Mr.Roehler (Apr 21, 2008)

Personally I got a pair of the geckos and couldn't be happier with them. The spike angle is a little different but absolutely love them.


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 21, 2008)

Mr.Roehler said:


> Personally I got a pair of the geckos and couldn't be happier with them. The spike angle is a little different but absolutely love them.


same here, i have a pair of t2 buck titanium with super wrap steel pads and some other stuff ill sell cheeper than listed if there is any interst. look in the classifieds here. pads and foot plates are new and all is top of the line.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Apr 21, 2008)

Gecko II's. Done.


----------



## younggun (Apr 21, 2008)

geckos


----------



## TDunk (Apr 21, 2008)

Apparently i'm the only one here that likes Kliens.


----------



## Toyjunkie (Apr 21, 2008)

Klein climbers and waist belt with a Jelco fall restraint belt. Now I don't know if the Klein equipment is still available as mine are about 20 years old. Had them since new. The Jelco belt is new, they are mandatory here, but aren't the best for trees, for that I still have the old school belt.


----------



## Toyjunkie (Apr 21, 2008)

TDunk said:


> Apparently i'm the only one here that likes Kliens.



No I like mine


----------



## Davey Dog (Apr 21, 2008)

Have two pair of kleins with stiff wraps and a pair of gecko II's. The Geckos are super light, but the kleins are a lot more comfy. IMHO


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 21, 2008)

*i used treeMDS' geckos.*

they are nice spikes by all means.my only issue is that i have big legs and they would have to be adjustable to fit me better.could have just been how they were set up for him.


----------

